# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech RCD AMS V 0.0.9.23

## gsm_bouali

*Martech RCD AMS V 0.0.9.23*  *Last chance to buy Martech Clip at 1 euro with selected activation.
Promotion ends on 9.VI.2013 at 24.00.
After this time, any orders with Clip for 1 euro will not be realized.* *
Latest Update:
- Audi, Chorus, 4B0 035 152E, 24lc16 by Grundig
- Ford, 5000DE Diversity, YS7F-18K876-CA, ST92F120V107 by Visteon - M
series
- Ford, 6000CD RDS, 3S51-18C815-AD, ST92F124V1QB by Visteon
- Ford, 6000NE CD, YS4F-18C815-AE, ST92F124V1QB by Visteon
- Ford, B3 LOW CD, 3S61-18C815-BB, ST92F124V1QB by Visteon
- Lancia, 844 MP3 LOW, 7 648 366 316, 95640 by Bosch
- Honda, CQ-JH90E2GX, 39100-TK8-A320, 24c08 by Matsu****a
- Renault, RENRNC 600-00, 24c64 by VDO* 
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version
via setup 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Check supported models and Clip functions in demo version  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## esmial

شكرا للمتابعة 
اخي الكريم

----------

